# Aikido video from my school that was filmed in slow motion.



## ST1Doppelganger (Dec 11, 2014)

Heres a slow motion video of some techniques my aikido Sensei did last night. 

I will say I do enjoy how the Aikido is complimenting my Chinese Martial arts training an that I'm lucky to find an applicable Aikido style.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 11, 2014)

Cool, thanks for posting this


----------



## Danny T (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice demonstration. However I do have a question as to the attacks. In every one the attacker performs a step through with the right leg toward either the center of demonstrator or toward his rt foot therefore allowing the angle and weight distribution to allow the application. This seen in almost every application shown in other arts as well. How often does this happen in reality and what would happen when the opponent doesn't step through?


----------



## K-man (Dec 11, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Nice demonstration. However I do have a question as to the attacks. In every one the attacker performs a step through with the right leg toward either the center of demonstrator or toward his rt foot therefore allowing the angle and weight distribution to allow the application. This seen in almost every application shown in other arts as well. How often does this happen in reality and what would happen when the opponent doesn't step through?


This is a nice demonstration but it is just that, a demonstration. There is a predetermined attack which allows a predetermined response, which after all is what a demonstration is about. Apart from the Iriminage the rest of the techniques involve receiving. Those 'throws' don't exist in real life, you just fall. 

I'm not 100% sure I'm understanding what you were saying about the right leg. I'm assuming it is the big step in. The first strike is shomen uchi. To deliver that strike with power the fight foot certainly had to be in close. If the foot was further back there would be less power in the strike. The third technique is a straight strike with a commitment that is not all that realistic but it enables the training of the tenkan (turning) version of kote gaeshi.  Again, in the real world it is extremely unlikely that you could catch a punch, turn like that and turn back to perform kote gaeshi. For me, kote gaeshi is my bread and butter. I use it in my karate and I use it in my Krav. It doesn't matter where the feet are once you have the technique mastered.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Dec 11, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Nice demonstration. However I do have a question as to the attacks. In every one the attacker performs a step through with the right leg toward either the center of demonstrator or toward his rt foot therefore allowing the angle and weight distribution to allow the application. This seen in almost every application shown in other arts as well. How often does this happen in reality and what would happen when the opponent doesn't step through?



K-mans answer pretty much sums it up correctly. Its a predetermined attack that is responded to by the defender applying the lock and throw. To keep your training partner safe you need to know what is going on and you can even see the uki plays a big part in his own safety by knowing where to step and flip/roll. 

Most likely in a real life scenario an opponent wouldn't flip and roll. They would just break and fall down awkwardly since the average opponent wouldn't know how to turn in to the lock and roll out of it.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Dec 11, 2014)

Here's another link to a video thats done at a quicker pace where you can see the Uki's footwork and rolls saving the joints.


----------



## K-man (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice receiving.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 11, 2014)

thank you for posting these videos


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Dec 11, 2014)

Your welcome glad you enjoyed them since in enjoying my aikido journey.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 11, 2014)

I’m asking from the point of view of someone who has done and does demos to instruct.

I understand that it is a demo. My view, and this is why I asked, is from the aspect of I’ve never seen anyone make nor have I made attacks as in the demo other than the kick. They are shown in demos but I’ve never witness anyone attacking as in the video. (not saying is doesn’t happen) Would one actually punch as in the third demo? Why demo with these type of attacks?

I have taught and used similar finger, wrist, and armlocks as shown just different setups. The arm yoke across the throat/chest is almost the same as I learned in Pekiti-Tirsia and is done off of several different punch, thrust, or baston attacks. The last is also something we do and have a couple of variations.

I am wondering why demo something that is an non real type of attack or usage. Just seem almost all demos show a step through punch/kick attack rather than a more realistic rear hand punch or kick and staying in the same lead. Why not demo in a manner that shows a real type of application and that demonstrates proper usage?


----------



## K-man (Dec 12, 2014)

Danny T said:


> I’m asking from the point of view of someone who has done and does demos to instruct.
> 
> I understand that it is a demo. My view, and this is why I asked, is from the aspect of I’ve never seen anyone make nor have I made attacks as in the demo other than the kick. They are shown in demos but I’ve never witness anyone attacking as in the video. (not saying is doesn’t happen) Would one actually punch as in the third demo? Why demo with these type of attacks?
> 
> ...


I think that the demonstration is just a video of some nice training, nothing to do with simulating a real situation. In actual fact in Aikido we don't execute Iriminage from a kick anyway. Shomen uchi is a common attack for the reason that you cannot move too soon to evade. If a punch is launched and you evade the punch can't redirect. From shomen uchi you have to receive the attack then redirect. It's purely a training technique, nothing to do with reality. Same with the stepping through punch. It is purely a training tool. However, if you can work well from a well executed shomen uchi it is quite simple to use the techniques in other scenarios as you have described in your post. I used shomen uchi in my karate class last night. I was using it to train tsabaki. You have to deflect and evade but not too soon. 

I wouldn't read too much into it. I just look at it as a video of some good aikido training.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you for your insight. K-man.
Not trying to be critical just trying to understand why so many demos, not just this particular one, use the step through punch/kick action for the demo. When instructing at seminars or workshops at other schools and I have a non student of mine help demo and I ask for them to throw a punch without asking for a particular punch other than at a muay thai, boxing or wing chun school, I can almost guarantee it will be a right step through punch. When I ask 'do you punch that way most of the time for real' the answer is usually No.
I'm curious as to why.


----------



## K-man (Dec 12, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Thank you for your insight. K-man.
> Not trying to be critical just trying to understand why so many demos, not just this particular one, use the step through punch/kick action for the demo. When instructing at seminars or workshops at other schools and I have a non student of mine help demo and I ask for them to throw a punch without asking for a particular punch other than at a muay thai, boxing or wing chun school, I can almost guarantee it will be a right step through punch. When I ask 'do you punch that way most of the time for real' the answer is usually No.
> I'm curious as to why.


I really can't answer that but I find the same problem if you ask a karate guy to punch. Ninety nine times out of a hundred he will punch and leave the arm out also. I have to specifically ask for someone to punch realistically. How many times do people punch and leave the hand out so that their partners can take all the time in the world to perform their techniques? That is a valid form of training in the first stage of learning but unfortunately most don't progress beyond that stage. 

Aikido is slightly different in that most techniques are trained and trained in the same way. It is hard to describe why in terms that make sense when you are comparing martial arts, because receiving the technique as Uke is as important as performing the technique. From receiving you learn to blend with Nage and that leads to learning reversals of technique. So punching and stepping through is just something that Aikido does.


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 12, 2014)

Does the concept revolve around basic motion? For example, while an attacker probably won't always step through with a punch, the basic motion of someone moving forward and attacking is generally the same. Likewise, someone won't always come at you with a downward chop with their hands, but you could apply that same principle to someone attacking you with a club or baseball bat.

???


----------



## hussaf (Dec 12, 2014)

Hanzou said:


> Does the concept revolve around basic motion? For example, while an attacker probably won't always step through with a punch, the basic motion of someone moving forward and attacking is generally the same. Likewise, someone won't always come at you with a downward chop with their hands, but you could apply that same principle to someone attacking you with a club or baseball bat.
> 
> ???


Yes.  Basic attacks are representative of basic movement types.  Technique can be applied to a larger variety of percussion strikes outside of the standard kihon strikes, but the attack variations should also be practiced.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 12, 2014)

Hanzou said:


> Does the concept revolve around basic motion? For example, while an attacker probably won't always step through with a punch, the basic motion of someone moving forward and attacking is generally the same. Likewise, someone won't always come at you with a downward chop with their hands, but you could apply that same principle to someone attacking you with a club or baseball bat.
> 
> ???


Hanzou, I agree with the principle and theory on the response to the attack with an object. It is, to me, the non-realistic step through movement that almost everyone does to represent an attack. In the reality of fighting how often have you seen attacks presented with that kind of footwork as in the demos. Even with persons who aren't trained. It goes against good body mechanics that comes rather natural to most people. (Now everyone but most) My curiosity is if most attacks don't happen in this manner why do so many demo and even drill it with the step through attack mechanics. The positioning of the bodies are different, the angles and center of gravity is different, the person being attack and working the counters don't have to use as much footwork or change their position in a realistic manner. 
Thanks for everyone's thoughts and time.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 12, 2014)

Guys, I agree and understand the concepts and principles of the attack and the counter.
In the reality of fighting how often is this type of step through attack done? Even with an overhead attack with a bat, stick, or whatever. The basic mechanics for power is unnatural (not all but I believe for most). Grab a bat or stick an make a power strike do you actually step through, make a power punch do you step through. I understand showing a demo. My curiosity is in if most attacks are step through attacks why so many demo in this manner. The attackers footwork, movement, center of gravity is different; the person who is attacked doesn't have to move as much, the footwork is different, the overall response is not the same. Why not use a more realistic attack for the demo especially when training someone and practicing it?
Thanks for your thoughts and time.


----------



## Mephisto (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the video! My thoughts on those questioning the reality of the method. It's aikido that's how they train, ninjutsu seems to take a similiar approach along with a number of other arts. I think it's unrealistic, it probably does have some benefit but I think there are more beneficial training methods. In the filipino martial arts community you see a similiar approach, a strike is "given" and held out for the opponent to counter, it's useful at the most basic level but as k man mentioned practitioners should move on after getting the basics. IMO you shouldn't see advanced guys training like this. If the lunge punch represents a variety of possibilities at the advanced level than you should see the possibilities, have the guy hold a club or blade and swing realistically. Aikido does use the blade in some cases that I've seen but their bkade work still looks very stylized and classical to me, not quite realistic. 

If realism is what you're after IMO go elsewhere. Akido is more of a training philosophy and it may give you an edge over the untrained attackr, but realism and fighting ability don't seem to be the primary goal to me. I think it teaches some good advanced technique that are better learned and graspedafter you have a foundation art, it's like taking on calculus before you can add and subtract.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 12, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Guys, I agree and understand the concepts and principles of the attack and the counter.
> In the reality of fighting how often is this type of step through attack done? Even with an overhead attack with a bat, stick, or whatever. The basic mechanics for power is unnatural (not all but I believe for most). Grab a bat or stick an make a power strike do you actually step through, make a power punch do you step through. I understand showing a demo. My curiosity is in if most attacks are step through attacks why so many demo in this manner. The attackers footwork, movement, center of gravity is different; the person who is attacked doesn't have to move as much, the footwork is different, the overall response is not the same. Why not use a more realistic attack for the demo especially when training someone and practicing it?
> Thanks for your thoughts and time.







silat is a bit mad keen for that.
at a guess i would say it is a knife thing.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 12, 2014)

Yep, almost everyone does it. And again how many knife attacks actually happen in a thrust step through into close range like that? Very few. But almost all demos show it that way and then in the real world it doesn't happen. Yes, some is for attribute development but I feel there are more realistic movement and ranging drills that are more effective.
They are all cool to watch though.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 12, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Yep, almost everyone does it. And again how many knife attacks actually happen in a thrust step through into close range like that? Very few. But almost all demos show it that way and then in the real world it doesn't happen. Yes, some is for attribute development but I feel there are more realistic movement and ranging drills that are more effective.
> They are all cool to watch though.



in modern western unarmed culture. Possibly different in a knife culture.

medieval dagger.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 12, 2014)

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


weapon fight. Somewhere or other.


----------



## K-man (Dec 12, 2014)

Hanzou said:


> Does the concept revolve around basic motion? For example, while an attacker probably won't always step through with a punch, the basic motion of someone moving forward and attacking is generally the same. Likewise, someone won't always come at you with a downward chop with their hands, but you could apply that same principle to someone attacking you with a club or baseball bat.
> 
> ???


Most definitely and I thought after I posted that I should have added a little more. In Aikido, and the principle applies across the board, maintaining your body structure while destroying your partner's structure is really important. As your partner attacks, you maintain your structure and often your position on the line while redirecting your partner off the line. That redirecting compromises his structure or balance enabling the technique.

The downward strike could translate to another attack but in Aikido I believe it is more to do with timing. An empty hand shomen attack can redirect very easily so as nage you can't move too soon. A weapon attack with a heavy object is not quite the same as that involves more momentum. Even so, the defense against a the downward shomen attack with a weapon can be the same particularly with Kaiten nage where the downward momentum is utilised.

Not a particularly inspiring video but you can get the general idea ...


----------



## Spinedoc (Feb 17, 2015)

In addition to what K-Man wrote above, one of the things my sensei and I have talked about often is that Aikido relies on a committed attack. Remember that Aikido is defensive only. If someone is going to throw a punch but not commit to it, an aikidoka will likely simply step back and stay out of the way. As an example, if someone is trying to fight me like a boxer, and is trying to jab at me, while not committing, well, there won't be a fight, because I'll simply back up out of his way and give him room. It's only when he tries to close that distance, and is willing to commit his attack that Aikido begins to work. One of the reasons we practice with someone stepping in with their punch, is that that represents the commitment to the attack.


----------

